# Use of herbs to increase milk supply?



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to The Goat Spot and have been lurking for the last few days reading everything I can as my doe is due in between 6-13 days. I currently have a Nigerian Dwarf doe and wether and I'm hoping for a doe to keep from this kidding. This will be my first ever kidding and her third freshening.

Has anyone attempted using herbs to increase milk supply? I've read that Marshmellow Root powder can increase milk production up to 10%, does anyone have experience with that? Also, I know in humans we take Fenugreek to help boost our production, does that work for goats too?

My son is allergic to cows milk, can't have soy milk (it makes him hurt and he's too little to tell me how), and doesn't grow well on almond milk. So my goal is to get enough milk for both my children. I'd love to get enough to switch the entire family but I know that one Nigerian dwarf isn't going to be enough for that. Hopefully I'll have two does giving milk next year


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've looked into that too.. Specifically with fennel, but I have to say the best is just a good solid diet including alfalfa hay or pellets and you've gotta have the milk genetics. I've had tiny amounts from Nigies and have a mini Mancha that milk quite a lot...it's all in what they were bred for
Also, welcome from western Washington state!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes fenugreek will boost their milk supply. It works best in combination with other herbs, like the fennel seed, and the marshmallow is a good idea too.

The most important thing to remember with fenugreek is that it Must Be Consistent! If you are giving, say, a tsp twice a day, give it at close to perfect 12 hour intervals, every day without fail. If you are doing it once a day, it must be at the same time, every day without fail.

The reason for this is that irregular supplementation with fenugreek (eg, a tablespoon today at 12, tomorrow at 6, none the day after, and at 1 o'clock the day after that) will have the exact opposite effect and dry a goat off.

Once her milk production has reached its peak, you slowly reduce the fenugreek and wean them off it so they don't notice. Milk production should remain.

If you later feel the need to boost again, remember they must be kept on it regularly for a decent period of time (at least a week, preferably two), as just one or two doses will dry them up a bit.

But don't resort to forcing them to maintain too high a production level. Remember a goat will have a lactation peak, and then reduce slowly until the end of the season. This is natural. Fighting it is largely futile. And if you are forcing the production up with herbs, be sure to feed them plenty to support that. It won't work otherwise. Calculate how much they should eat to match the desired production level you expect to achieve next week, and start gradually increasing towards it now.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Welcome!

I personally have never used herbs to help production, but I hear that Fir Meadows has a herbal mix that is wonderful for that. Check it out.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I think I'm a bit afraid to try the fenugreek this year, possibly after I get more experience 

Thank you for the welcome!

So she gets nine ounces of 17% goat sweet feed twice a day, free choice hay, free choice loose goat minerals and baking soda. Is that good? Do I need to add anything?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

This is my sweet girl Nala


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely looking girl 6-13 days you say? 

Remember they can kid anytime relatively close to kidding date ... and although they can look like she does for weeks and cross their legs, still she looks eminent to me ... I would be expecting her any day now.

Look out for any sudden increases in udder size, that sometimes happens 24 hours before they kid. Watch also for odd behavior of any sort. Most common behavior would be separating from her friend, choosing a nest corner, restlessness, pawing the ground, repeated sitting and standing and shifting, but if you notice one day she is unusually talkative, friendly, or conversely quiet and doesn't want to be touched, those could be signs of kidding that night too.

Good luck and enjoy your babies


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She was bred twice, 145 days for the first breeding is 3/5 145 days for the second breeding would be 3/13. I calculated her for 145 since she is a dwarf. 

She started bloody discharge about 10 days ago. I put her on oxytetracycline at the vets suggestion. Thankfully no more blood now, but I can definitely tell she's getting closer. 

I really hope she doesn't go early for the babies sake.


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

I would give her a nice comfy stall and maybe just have her out for supervised pasture time due to it being your first time and the bloody discharge and all. She does look fairly swollen. A good baby monitor with a long reach is an inexpensive way to keep an ear out.


----------

